# Converting existing door to wine cellar door



## Americana (Feb 27, 2012)

Greetings ladies and germs. I've been lurking in the background for a while here and soaking up all the useful information you fine folks provide (thanks!).

I'm in the final planning/prep stages of converting an understair closet to a small (70 cu ft small) climate controlled cellar. I've got everything mapped out but am getting a little hung up on the door. The threshold opening is not a standard size (~30" x ~70"), and there is already a nice solid 1.5" wooden door. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with and/or thoughts on converting an existing door to a quasi-proper cellar door? I was thinking of cutting a couple pieces of foam board insulation the size of the door, then sandwiching them to door w/ a piece of plywood.

Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Where in Atlanta?

I think your plan for the door is sound, but I suggest building a 1x4 frame at the inside edge of the door with perhaps an an additional upright in the middle, attaching fiberglass bats and then covering the inside with plywood. I think you would be a better r-value this way. Just be careful that the the "bump out" on the back of the door does not interfer with the jamb opposite the hinges when opening and closing.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know what kind of R value you're looking for but it seems the solid wood door would do on its own, along with weatherstripping. The edges will always be the weak link and it's not easy to thicken a door, have it still look good and keep the edges reasonably tight.


----------



## Americana (Feb 27, 2012)

Rocky, we live in Grant Park. Are you familiar with the city?

Thanks for the input guys. I guess I'll have a better idea of what can/should be done once I get to that point. It's a six panel oak door which, if not original to the house, is from the same era as the house (1917) so it'd be a darn shame to ruin it. Seems like adding even R3 with one foam board could be worth it as long as I don't destroy the outside of the door.

In other news, busting into the walls of this old place has been interesting... And (fortunately) uneventful so far.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 27, 2012)

I went to Tech many years ago (Bobby Dodd was our coach and it was called Grant Field and the baseball field was Rose Bowl Field!). Not sure where Grant Park is located. What direction from Tech?


----------



## Americana (Feb 27, 2012)

Grant Park is near downtown, close to L5P and Inman Park. We live right across from the zoo and can hear the lions roaring twice a day. That doesn't do much for my wine cellar, but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## Americana (Feb 27, 2012)

Also my dad went to Tech so I'm a long suffering Jacket fan. Tough days right now.


----------



## Arne (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a thought, can you add a storm door to the inside? Would help keepyour temp. stable. Course, it would probably open inward and use too much space out of your room. Jus pitchin ideas, Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 28, 2012)

Americana said:


> Also my dad went to Tech so I'm a long suffering Jacket fan. Tough days right now.



Tell your Dad I said, "To Hell with Georgia!" (That is the University of Georgia, for those who think I may be disparaging the State) We were in the SEC when I was there, had some good teams, made it to a couple of Bowl Games.


----------



## captainl (Feb 28, 2012)

I am using a six panel door from lowes. I'm debating drilling holes and filling the hollow parts with expanding foam? Not sure if it would bow the door though. Any pictures of your area.


----------



## Americana (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah Arne, as you can see from the photos, when I said the space was small it was a gross understatement, so no way I can have an inward opening door.

Captain, that is an intriguing idea but it seems like you'd need to seriously hollow that thing out to get enough foam in there to make a real difference? For my purposes at least, I think adding insulation to the cellar side of the door is my best option.

To hell with [University of] Georgia indeed!


----------



## captainl (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey americana. I don't know if you read my texas wine cellar post but I have solved the door problem over a glass of wine. I will be gluing used corks to the inside of the door. The insulative properties are similar to that of foam board and I think it will give a nice touch to the theme. The only down side is that it might take a while to get enough corks to cover the door.....but thats what friends are for. Good luck.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 1, 2012)

Why not try sheets of cork or perhaps cork floor tiles - it can double as a corkboard for keeping inventory notes!!


----------



## Arne (Mar 1, 2012)

Another easy idea. Put a heavy curtain on a rod on the inside. Slide it out of the way when you want in, and slide it back for a little bit of insulation. Quick easy, and it won't mess with the intgrity of the old building. 
Had another thought. Weatherstrip around the door so air movement is stopped. Go to your local lumberyard, I know menards has this stuff and I think the other box stores do too, they make a bubble insulation, has foil on the outside and a bubble wrap on the inside. I think it is a R-3.5 but you can look on the package to see for sure. Cut it to fit and staple, nail, glue, tape it into place, you are done and it will not interfere with the door. It is a great radiant barrier and for its thickness has good r value. Arne.


----------

